# New to MT



## mcleod13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello all,
My name is Bryan and other than a few Karate classes in high school I don't have alot of experience. I have recently started taking TKD with the family. I am currently in law school and want to be a prosecutor. After hearing of many threats against the prosecutors that I work for, I decided that it would be a great idea to take a self defense class. 

I am worried because I have heard many bad things about TKD not being good for self defense. My options are prettly limited where I live. We have a TKD dojang, a commando Krav Maga class, and a dojo that is directed towards cage fighting, which is not what i want. 

Remember that I will be mostly dealing with untrained criminals. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## stickarts (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT!
I would visit several schools in the area and also ask around to see what kind of reputations the schools in the area have in terms of good programs.
Good luck!


----------



## mcleod13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks! I have visited and am taking the TKD classes. I know that the classes directed to UFC type fighting is not what I want. The only other thing we have is Commando Krav Maga. That is it around here..


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome and as far as TKD goes, is your current school SD orientated if so TKD can be a perfect fit for you. Remember YKD was a combat Art way before it become a sport Art. Best of Luck, by the way what is the name of your school and do they have a website?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  


As with any Training Hall you need to look around and find one that suits your personal needs and also an instructor that has knowledge and the teaching ability to impart it to his/her students.  Good luck.


----------



## mcleod13 (Sep 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Welcome and as far as TKD goes, is your current school SD orientated if so TKD can be a perfect fit for you. Remember YKD was a combat Art way before it become a sport Art. Best of Luck, by the way what is the name of your school and do they have a website?


 
Thanks,
It is supposed to be self defense oriented. It also provides several different classes in weapons training.

The website is http://www.blacksmartialarts.com


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like a OK school not sure about him being a 9th degree, but he does teach some stick and knife work so it is worth a try and see if it fits your needs.


----------



## mcleod13 (Sep 28, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Looks like a OK school not sure about him being a 9th degree, but he does teach some stick and knife work so it is worth a try and see if it fits your needs.


 

Actually, he is supposed to be a 10th degree now. He appears to know what he is doing. He does do tournaments, but they are far and few between.

I hope. I just want to be able to defend myself if I need to..


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 28, 2008)

mcleod13 said:


> Actually, he is supposed to be a 10th degree now. He appears to know what he is doing. He does do tournaments, but they are far and few between.
> 
> I hope. I just want to be able to defend myself if I need to..


 
Loke I said give him a shot and see how it goes.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Drac (Sep 28, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Kacey (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

I will say that one of my students is a judge, and he's been very happy with the self-defense portions of the class - but it really depends on what your instructor is teaching.  If you're happy with what you're getting, then it's all good!


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## Mimir (Sep 28, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## mcleod13 (Sep 29, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Loke I said give him a shot and see how it goes.


 
Thanks.. I will give him a shot. I guess I was more worried about the stigma that TKD is not good for self defense. I definitely will give him a shot. My son loved it though..

Is it bad if I laughed a couple times because my son, who is 7, went to kick the bag and missed and kicked the hard plastic base? The only reason I laughed is because it was so cute. He would kick it, say OUCH, jump up and down for a second and then start back in. He was a very determined little boy. Of course now, he thinks I am a human punching bag and always wants to practice on me.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello Bryan, welcome to MT


----------



## bluekey88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT.  Trained correctly, TKD can be an effective SD art.  The same goes for just about any other art.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## 7starmarc (Sep 29, 2008)

Welcome to MT.

TKD can definitely be a good SD art -- it all depends on the teacher's focus. Each school must be looked at individually. As for the stigma, sure, it exists for some people, but if what you're doing works, it won't matter.

If you have the flexibility, I would check out the Krav Maga. There's generally no question what that training is for in the majority of schools. Still, you have to look at each school/instructor individually. Krav Maga also tends to have more instruction on facing opponents with weapons.

Not to take this away from the MA side of things, but if you are truly interested in becoming a prosecutor and are afraid of retribution from criminal elements, you might want to expand your view of self-defense preparedness. Don't bring punches and kicks to a knife/gun fight.


----------



## mcleod13 (Sep 29, 2008)

7starmarc said:


> Welcome to MT.
> 
> TKD can definitely be a good SD art -- it all depends on the teacher's focus. Each school must be looked at individually. As for the stigma, sure, it exists for some people, but if what you're doing works, it won't matter.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the advice. I am going to check out the Krav Maga as they give a free week of classes. 
I am already getting things in order to buy a gun. That is something, however, I wouldn't want to use unless absolutely necessary.


----------

